# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  بنات الحجة للأهمية..

## متى الملتقى

السلام عليك يا صاحب الزمان السلام عليك يا شريك القران 
تعلن جماعة مأتم بنات الحجة بالقديح أنها تخلي مسئوليتها تماما عن المهرجان المقام باسمها في صالة الولاية بالقديح 
وأنه لا دخل لها بجماعة زهور الريف أبدا 
والتبرعات التي جمعت من فترة باسم الجماعة " ليست للجماعة " ولن يصل الجماعة شيئا منها 

وتفيد الجماعة أيضا:
أنها لا تقوم بجمع تبرعات مطلقا الا ما يتبرع به من قبل أصحاب الايادي الطيبة في نفس يوم الاحتفال او المناسبة التي تقيمها 


ونسألكم الدعاء لتطور الجماعة ووالأخذ بيد صغيراتنا تحت راية صاحب العصر والزمان (عجل الله فرجه ).

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يوفق الجميع الى فعل الخير

----------

